# Reversing Sensors



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Can anybody reccomend any good Reversing Sensors for the Fiat High Top Van. (Tribute)


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

In nut shell they all work, you need to decide wether you need two or four sensors, very easy diy fit, the hole drill normaly comes in the box, And as I tell all my customers they are reversing AIDS not AUTO PILOTS,
you still have to look were your going 8O 
Geo


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

The reason I bought my reversing sensors instead of a camera system was it was cheaper, they worked brilliantly until I backed into a 4" round log that did not get picked up by the sensors as it was end on  

I now have a camera and the sensors :wink:


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I've got two sets, one for each vehicle, from parking-sensors.co.uk. I've got a three sensor kit on my car, and four on the MH.

I need to tweak the ones on the MH a little - they "see" the bike rack when it is in the "down position".

Rick


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Rick,

Afetr I had the bike rack fitted, I had that problem so I went back to dealer and they checked and found the sensors were fitted upside down. Turned round and problem solved.

IH


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Setting the sensors for those that don't know, is simple, looking at the outer ring of the sensor you will notice it is tapered,they should be fitted with the thinnest edge to the bottom
Geo


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for that thought.  The issue with mine is that the part of the rear skirt under the bike rack slopes slightly - so the sensors point ever so slightly upwards. I know mine are fitted the correct way, because I've fitted the systems myself. I have some tapered washer thingys which will correct the angle of dangle, so to speak!

Cheers

Rick


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

:roll: Can anybody reccomend any good Reversing Sensors


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Why you no risen!!!!!!!! there all good they all work you go on e-bay and pay £20 quid or go to Fiat and pay £120 there all the same Honest


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

so sorry did not notice you meant Ebay from your posting.I note there are two types wireless and cable any comments.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not used any wireless one personally but for under £20 on e-bay at the mo I would take the gamble if they don't work properly you can always fit wired ones in the holes 
Personally wired ones can be difficult to fit to longer M/H as the cables are a set legnth, check before you buy
Geo


----------

